Ask HN: How do you come up with a good name for your company or product? - pier25
======
thrwaway69
Here's some solutions -

1\. Ask on HN directly.

2\. Find the core functionality of your product. Make the most obvious or
likely typo you can come up with that doesn't sound bad.

3\. Find keywords and experiment with google translate for different
languages. Convert those phonetic sounds to English or whatever target
audience you are going for.

4\. Write a program that generate names randomly with a Bayesian filter
trained to remove spam, nonsense etc and check phonetic difficulty. At the
end, find words sounding similar to your keywords, target audience, etc for
your products.

5\. Make your name based on the problem you are trying to solve. Find a way to
describe the problem in one word and do something on that.

6\. Use existing name generators or finders.

7\. Use YNAB scheme:
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/YNAB](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/YNAB)

8\. Use anagrams or reverse anagrams of popular similar products. Eg - Node =
Deno

9\. Describe your values and goal in the name itself.

This won't give you a readymade name but you can take heavy inspiration.

Note - this is in no particular order.

Best of luck!

~~~
pier25
Thanks these are great tips

------
nreece
Igor Naming Agency has a very good guide[1] on branding and naming. Must read!

[1] PDF - [https://www.igorinternational.com/process/igor-naming-
guide_...](https://www.igorinternational.com/process/igor-naming-guide_17.pdf)

~~~
pier25
Woah this is gold

